# Kabel BW Internet über Satelit



## HORNSWOGGLE (24. April 2011)

Hi,

Also ich ziehe bald um und das Haus hat keinen Kabelanschluß (Koax/TV) sprich wir haben nur evtl. Satellit, ich bin seither bei Kabel BW und die bieten auch Satellit an aber ist die Verbindung genau so schnell und Stabil wie Kabel?

Hat jemand von Kabel BW Satellit, gibts da nen Schwaben der mir helfen kann?


----------



## Lucius (26. April 2011)

Hi,

bin zwar kein Schwabe und habe selbst nur Kabel, aber hatte mich früher mal mit dem Thema Internet über Satellit auseinander gesetzt.

Worauf Du auf jeden Fall achten solltest wenn Du das abschließt das Du ne wirkliche Flat hast, bei den meisten Angeboten gibt es immer noch eine Datenbegrenzung und danach wird es dann teuer.

Ebenfalls solltest Du darauf achten das Du auch ein Angebot mit 2way Satellitenverbindung bekommst.
Es gibt Angebote bei denen Du nur die Download Leitung bezahlst und für den Upload extra ne eigene Leitung brauchst (ISDN oder halt ne DSL Leitung).

Gruß Lucius


----------

